# Scarefest 2011



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone going? 
The theme is 80's horror. Has anyone been before? 
Does anyone find it hard to buy tickets for a convention and not know the line-up or what they will have there?

Most cons will have great prices for the early-bird tickets but they normally don't have a line-up. The longer you wait the more the tickets go up but you know if it's work going or not. Such is life I suppose.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been a few times and it is great. The first year I went there really wasn't that many lines. The convention is more about horror movie actors and paranormal but not so much Halloween. I bought tics the day of and walked right in.


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

I will be attending with a friend the 23rd - 25th. It seems the after party and such is a must! It looks like a lot of celebs (80's horror) will be there and tons of vendors (can always find something for my haunts). They will be screening "The Victim" and have a Q&A session afterwards with Michael Biehn, his wife and Danielle Harris (from the Halloween 4 & 5 movies). Plus tons of other stuff, spoke to a few who have been in the past and they said it was great... check out some of the videos on YouTube for an idea of what is inside!


----------

